# emma



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear little Emma has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. It is always so incredibly hard when you are faced with this decision our dogs mean so much to us.

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly sweet Emma.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry. Thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. Thoughts and prayers are with them.


Hi ! Yes, poor Emma. But at least now she is pain free. On another note, Samson had surgery this week, for that laryngeal paralysis thing? he came thru with flying colors. Jeff said it was a relatively easy procedure, he should come home today. Hopefully he will have a few more years. He is a grand old guy.

Donna


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Godspeed Little Emma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I am sorry about little Emma, but I am sure she is at peace now and that Tess and she are together.

So happy that Samson had a good surgery!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your son and dil lost sweet Emma. RIP sweet Emma and run free.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. It is so hard especially when there are children involved. May they be comforted by their memories and the love they shared. Run free sweet Emma.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about little Emma. Godspeed Emma.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Condolences to your family and to you on the loss of Emma.

(and pleased that Samson should be back home soon)

Run free Emma


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> ...They didn't want to see just how bad she had gotten, and was starting to suffer, so I had to step in and try and make them understand what was best for her. They are young, and she was the first dog they have lost. It is a hard decision to have to make, but one I told them that anyone who loves animals has to make at one time or another. ...


This decision is very, very hard for all of us and I don't think it gets easier with experience. Thank you for being there for the young family.

I am sorry for the loss and hope there is consolation in knowing that Emma is free of pain now.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's never easy, but I really feel for them. Sending prayers.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I went and spent some time with my daughter in law yesterday afternoon. We talked about Emma, and we talked about my Tess. I think they have known for months what the right thing to do was, the decision and what was to follow is what so scared them so. She told me my son just sobbed and sobbed. He's had Emma for ten years, got her as a rescue when she was around 2 I think or so. She was a darling girl, but now is released from her pain. This is a tough life lesson for them, but I am proud of them for doing the right thing for their girl.


----------

